
Recursive Recipes - jhardy54
https://recursiverecipes.schollz.com/
======
uxamanda
"A recursive recipe is one where ingredients in the recipe can be replaced by
another recipe. The more ingredients you replace, the more that the recipe is
made truly from scratch"

This is awesome. You tell it how much time and money you have and you can
decide how "from scratch" you want to be. Think yogurt --> milk --> cow.

